# going out of destin all weekend



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

anyone know how close the closest blue water is???


----------



## Choctaw Mike (Sep 24, 2009)

27 Miles I believe


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Choctaw Mike said:


> 27 Miles I believe


27 miles? I dont believe that, not calling you a liar, just hard to believe its only 27 miles with weeks of north winds


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess it depends on what you call blue water. If you mean clean blue/green water than sure, it is even less than 27 miles. Actual cobalt blue, see down 100ft, no hint of green water is about 42 miles from Destin


----------



## Choctaw Mike (Sep 24, 2009)

Right, I guess I should have phrased my response different. In order to get into any decent depth well over 100' you need to be out 22-30 miles minimum.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, is the cobalt only 40ish miles out? Sounds good to me, is the spur covered in cobalt blue right now?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hearin about any sails or whites caught in the cobalt blue this week?? or wahoo


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

lookin at my charts Im seen cobalt @ 60 ish


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

any fish in the green blue


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking at reefcast.... 1 foot or less... knock on wood, see you guys out there. Gonna get a late start but will be out there Sat night


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you entered in the rodeo


team_A_II said:


> Looking at reefcast.... 1 foot or less... knock on wood, see you guys out there. Gonna get a late start but will be out there Sat night


----------

